# South TB 1-29



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Im glad the weather gets nice after i fly out for work. :-/
Nice fish!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I certainly wouldn't complain about catching quality redfish like that!  Nice work on a nice looking day.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

that red looks right at home in that yak! nice job!


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

How you like them Penn Slammers ?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

They are great for kayak fishing. Not the best casting or the smoothest reeling, but they are durable. Stradics are by far my favorite all around reel. But if the stradic gets wet, your in for some cleaning. The Slammer is good for times you know your going to be close to the water and wet. 

On the same note I use a different fly rod now for kayaking. I am using a St. Croix Avid. It's a very "whippy" rod making it easier to land fish in close quarters and not high stick them and break a rod tip... lesson learned. Fly fishing from a kayak you don't have to carry as much line so a lighter whippier rod works.


----------

